# Finger Sling that top recurve shooters use



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

I have noticed that a lot of the top recurve shooter are not using wrist slings or a finger sling like the PARA-CORD FINGER SLING at Landcaster but using some sort of home made finger sling. So do they just tie two slip knots or what?


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*sling*

it attaches like a wrist sling but instead of a loop to attach to the sling once wrapped around u just make a big loop at the other end and wrap around desired finger till it fit and wont fall off


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

What interests me about the photo is the fact that the shooter's fingers aren't even tucked around the front of the riser.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

tecshooter05 said:


> it attaches like a wrist sling but instead of a loop to attach to the sling once wrapped around u just make a big loop at the other end and wrap around desired finger till it fit and wont fall off


I am not getting your explaination. Can you re-phrase or even better do you have a close up picture?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Apparently our slings havn't made it all the way to Korea yet. I'll make sure to keep it that way. They'll be our little secret :wink:


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*As to the finger position...*

I often time will use a piece of 1/2" dia. fuel tubing all 6" long to get this position over to some students. Here is how this works.

Have them place their hand onto the bow, then have them grasp (lightly) the piece of tubing aaginst the four fingers but holding it wit the bottom three fingers. This will kind of force them yo hold their hand correctly and severely limit their ability to grab the bow.

It works OK as a training aid.

Regards

Tom


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

The sling the Jang Yong Ho (pictured) uses cost around $0.50 to make. Just get a shoe lace, tie both the loose ends together to form a knot. The knot has to be adjusted to the proper length after wards. PM me if you need a picture or clearer instructions.


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

This is the one that I use. I have made them out of shoe strings but I prefer 3mm climbing rope. You can get this at any out door shop.

Happy hunting 
Doug


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is what they are doing (from what I understand anyway) :

Take a shoe lace and place the ends together, and tie in a knot. You now have an endless loop.

Using a cow hitch http://www.realknots.com/knots/hitches.htm place one around your wrist, pass it by your palm, and another cow hitch arround your middle finger at the other end of your shoe lace.

Hope that gets it for ya.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> Apparently our slings havn't made it all the way to Korea yet. I'll make sure to keep it that way. They'll be our little secret :wink:


That’s way we have done so well against the Koreans.

Thanks Hoytusa84, so they are tying to slip knots in the shoelace.

massman is right also. You do not want to grip the bow. You bow hand is completely relaxed. The bow should jump out of you hand towards the target.
That is what I thought the wrist sling was better but for some reason the top coaches/shooters including Coach Lee like the finger sling. I don't understand that because I would thing the finger slings would create more tension in the hand.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Now I got it Huntmaster and fitadude.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

If you ask Vittorio, he will definitely give a thumbs up for Huntmaster's sling. Personally I like shoe lace on index and thumb, both cow hitch knots. The wrist sling that Jang uses is the same as the shoe lace that I uses, except that the part which goes onto the index finger goes around the wrist. Which means you need a longer sling.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Speaking of slings ... I recently heard that slings attached to the bow are illegal in FITA type recurve competition. I generally use a finger sling now-a-days, but have a lot of older bows with stick-on or lace-on slings (they were pretty common years ago). Anybody know the rational behind this one? All I can think of is that you could possibly tighten the strap so much that it would lock your hand to the riser. Funny, they are allowed in compound classes, right?

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> Speaking of slings ... I recently heard that slings attached to the bow are illegal in FITA type recurve competition. I generally use a finger sling now-a-days, but have a lot of older bows with stick-on or lace-on slings (they were pretty common years ago). Anybody know the rational behind this one? All I can think of is that you could possibly *tighten the strap so much that it would lock your hand to the riser*. Funny, they are allowed in compound classes, right?
> 
> Viper1 out.


You may be right but IMHO, that will not serve any more benefit than having the sling loose. So if that is the reason for that rule I would think it is quite pointless.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> All I can think of is that you could possibly tighten the strap so much that it would lock your hand to the riser.


Honestly, I couldn't immagine that being anything but a disadvantage to tell you the truth. Could one be used to reference hand possition in the bow? For those who shoot high wrist, it might provide a top limit??????????  That's stretching it a bit, but what else could it be?


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*Finger Slings*

I posted a similar question on Saggitarius Board a while ago - here is a link to the post and the answers received, it contains a link to some photos where you can see different finger slings being used by the top Koreans.

http://sagittarius.student.utwente.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=2489

JOADMom


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok guys check out the link.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=276688


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Huntmaster, do you have a website for your slings?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

No VG, I don't. We just got going in Jan, and that's one thing I havn't done yet. :embara: 

If you're interested, here is the link on the MFG page. Drop me a PM if you're intereseted.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=273865&highlight=Sling-it


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Steven Cornell said:


> That’s way we have done so well against the Koreans.
> 
> Thanks Hoytusa84, so they are tying to slip knots in the shoelace.
> 
> ...



here is the deal-its no secret-Koreans start off as kids. Its cost effective to make the slings like that. By the time they are 1300 shooters, they are used to the homemade cheap finger slings. I like the wrist sling. Read henderson, read Frangilli. THe sling DP and Morin designed is the BEST period IMHO. TOO MANY people subconsciously don't trust the finger sling and grab the bow. Koreans taught properly usually don't have that problem

Huntmaster's slings are very good and alot cheaper than the Morin version


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> Speaking of slings ... I recently heard that slings attached to the bow are illegal in FITA type recurve competition. I generally use a finger sling now-a-days, but have a lot of older bows with stick-on or lace-on slings (they were pretty common years ago). Anybody know the rational behind this one? All I can think of is that you could possibly tighten the strap so much that it would lock your hand to the riser. Funny, they are allowed in compound classes, right?
> 
> Viper1 out.


Would appreciate knowing your source for this. Please note that FITA Article 7.3.1.10.1 says accessories are permitted, "including bracers (arm guards), dress shield, bow sling, ...." No mention of restrictions on the type of sling. 

Jane


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> Apparently our slings havn't made it all the way to Korea yet. I'll make sure to keep it that way. They'll be our little secret :wink:



No offense. But that design is old. Jaque Andre Morin was making that style of sling 10 or 15 years ago.

As far as slings go, it's a personal thing and you can keep yours as secret as you like. No matter what a person deems as best, certain people will use certain slings. One's they are comfortable with.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> No offense. But that design is old. Jaque Andre Morin was making that style of sling 10 or 15 years ago.
> 
> As far as slings go, it's a personal thing and you can keep yours as secret as you like. No matter what a person deems as best, certain people will use certain slings. One's they are comfortable with.



I have several of JM's slings. best there are. I just wish there was an easier way to replace the spring clip when it breaks


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

My coach had the same problem as you Jim. I use a shoelace finger sling. Have one with Canadian flags all over it.. It's more my back up. But I've been shooting it lately to get used to it. My other sling is a ratty old shoelace. Both are very comfortable.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> No offense. But that design is old. Jaque Andre Morin was making that style of sling 10 or 15 years ago.
> 
> As far as slings go, it's a personal thing and you can keep yours as secret as you like. No matter what a person deems as best, certain people will use certain slings. One's they are comfortable with.


And that's perfectly ok with us. Yes, slings are quite personal. We like ours, and believe in them. :cocktail:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jane - 

This was told to me by a friend (another member here, as well). I was a little surprised and and asking for verifiation. I'd really like to hear that statement is incorrect. 

If it is, then as a follow-up, any disadvantages? I see very few shooters (except compound types) using them these days. I use a finger sling, as it's easier, and I only need one, not one for each bow 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Jane -
> 
> This was told to me by a friend (another member here, as well). I was a little surprised and and asking for verifiation. I'd really like to hear that statement is incorrect.
> 
> ...


I had bow slings on the bows for beginning archers because they are a little less complicated to learn to use, and finger slings tend to get lost with beginners. Wrist slings and finger slings can be tailored to the user, of course, and seem to be preferred by more advanced archers.

Jane


----------



## lykos (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the rule tha comes closest to my initial statement Viper, is FITA section 8.3.2.8. about gloves, mittens etc on the bowhand provided that they are not attached to the grip on the bow. I believe some people extend this rule to the sling so as not to DQ themselves. 

Besides, a sling is a sling, so it doesn't matter what type it is, as long as the bow does not fly away when you shoot with a relaxed bow arm.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jane, Lykos - 

So are BOW slings (attached to the bow) legal or not in FITA oly recurve??? Sorry, I'm a little dense and  

Viper1 out.


----------



## lykos (Jun 3, 2005)

Funny thing is that I see the same rule applied to compounds, so this means that I may have been wrong all this time. 

But who cares, it's only a sling! I can understand if this was the angel quiver we were talking about!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

This all depends on whether or not the wrist sling is considered as part of the bow when it is fitted. If it is reguarded as part of the bow as it is strapped to the bow then the ' no contact with any part of the bow but the handle' ruling will apply


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

This is the problem I have with the rules.

Simple question: Is a sling, either stuck-on, bolted-on or laced on to the bow legal for FITA Recurve? 

Still haven't gotten a definitive answer. 

Jane - 

I tend to agree with the rule you quoted, but lycos brings up an interesting point. So a glove or mitten attached to the bow is illegal, but a strap isn't???

Why can't a bow sling be adjusted or "customized" to the shooter in the same way a finger or wrist sling can? It's actually easier, IMHO. Put snother way, it works with compound bows and used to work with recurves - so what changed ??? 

_I know! We're not using them because the Koreans aren't using them!!!_  

I'm not saying one is better than another, just looking for answers. (I happen to like finger slings, just for ease of use.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I've shot wrist slings for ages and have tried bow slings but keep going back to finger slings. Just prefer them and like the fact that I can tell easily when the bow has left my hand correctly.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> This is the problem I have with the rules.
> 
> ...


It appears to me that the quoted equipment rule may have been misread.

FITA Article 8.3.2.8 is part of the equipment description for Indoor for the Compound Division--not Recurve-- and states as follows:
"Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, shooting tab or tape (plaster) to draw, hold back and release the string.
8.3.2.8.1 A RELEASE AID (emphasis is mine) may be used provided it is not attached in any way to the bow nor...."

Bow slings are included under "Accessories" for a recurve bow and appear to be legal for the Recurve Division under Articles 7.3.10.1 (Outdoor Target), 8.3.1.10 (Indoor Target) and 9.3.10.1 (Field Archery).

Jane


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jane - 

Thank you! 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2004)

Oops. I mistyped the article number for Outdoor Target.

It should have read: "Bow slings are included under "Accessories" for a recurve bow and appear to be legal for the Recurve Division under Articles 7.3.1.10 (Outdoor Target), 8.3.1.10 (Indoor Target) and 9.3.10.1 (Field Archery).

Sorry 'bout that!

Jane


----------



## BlackArrow (May 7, 2006)

bsu_beginner said:


> What interests me about the photo is the fact that the shooter's fingers aren't even tucked around the front of the riser.


No, never are if you do it right.

You don't HOLD the bow- just let it sit in your hand, the draw pressure holds it in exactly the right place. Sling is so bow doesn't fall on the floor out of your open hand as it otherwise will if you execute the shot properly.
On r/c, I have the bow sitting between first finger and thumb, finger sling from first finger to thumb, other fingers tucked loosly out of the way- that also rotates hand into correct angle.

If you want explanation- "Total Archery" goes through all the mechanics involved in a correct bow-hand placement.


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

the grip should be placed on the fleshy part of the hand in between the thumb and lifeline. If that doesn't make sense, there are pictures on ki sik li's website.


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

i still dont get how the shoelace sling is made... could someone try again to explain? :embara:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I use a shoe lace

put your finger and thumb of both hand pointing up (sorta like you are a gun slinger making pretend guns)
put the loop around those four finger

then rotate the hand so your thumb are pointing down. Then you touch your thumb and pointer finger together. move the loops to the pointer fingers. 

It is confusing and alot faster to just find someone at the local store to show you. Maybe I can tape a video later.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Steve, coach Lee does not care for the wrist slings at all. He had us cut up a bunch of the Jr. Dream Team kids' wrist slings and make finger slings out of them. I think Doug Pace got special permission to go back to the finger sling though. All others are using finger slings now, and we had a lot of wrist sling kids at first.

Personally, I very much prefer a lightweight finger sling made from nylon cord. Something that will burn and melt at the ends and make a nice "blob" that will prevent the slip-knots from coming loose. But Fitadude has it about right for those shoestring finger slings too.

The difference in bow reaction and feedback between a wrist and finger sling is huge. That's one of the reasons I prefer finger slings, is because the feedback is better. Kind of a forged iron vs. cast iron thing... But then that's what I'm used to also.

You can either make them the way Doug (Fitadude) has made his, or you can simply use some round nylon braided cord and tie two slip knots in it, and trim the ends to melt with a flame. 

At any given time, I probably have 5 of them in my quiver, but I do have my favorite 

Huntmaster, as much as I enjoy the fact that you and your daughter have carved out a nice little money-maker, I don't see the U.S. kids heading that direction. Likewise, the finger slings with two rubber tubes to cinch the finger loops are not going to cut it either. They generally aren't long enough to allow the bow to do what it needs to do.

John.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

I prefer the finger sling because when the shot is made the bow is at your finger tips. With a wrist sling the bow is not at my finger tips. When using the wrist sling my bow has a tendency to go down, hand either ends up by the shooting window or at least a little above the grip.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I have tried a number of types of fingersling, para cord ,ribon stitched around two rubber O rings But I keep coming back a leather strip about 5/16 ths wide with stitched loops a ring fit on the thumb and index finger.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I too use a leather strap. It was made by an archery supply company in the '70's. I'd love to find a similar but will probably try to fashion one myself. 
Am I alone out there using my middle finger and thumb? It seems as if everyone is using the index finger but I like the freedom of the index finger to fuss with the arrow, if need be.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Me too!!*



midwayarcherywi said:


> I too use a leather strap. It was made by an archery supply company in the '70's. I'd love to find a similar but will probably try to fashion one myself.
> Am I alone out there using my middle finger and thumb? It seems as if everyone is using the index finger but I like the freedom of the index finger to fuss with the arrow, if need be.


I use the exact same thing! Except I make my own.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I used the Morin sling for years-probably 8 or so. When using the helix indoors I switched to a cavalier Finger sling because hooking up the Morin sling (he makes one just for that-that is what Doug Pace uses) that I had was a hassle. I see no difference in feeling or "feedback"-one of the few things I have always done right is having a relaxed bow hand


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Am I alone out there using my middle finger and thumb? It seems as if everyone is using the index finger but I like the freedom of the index finger to fuss with the arrow, if need be.


No, you're not alone... look closely at my avatar 

John.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Everyone has their preference for their own reasons I guess. I firmly believe in our slings for particular reasons that I've already stated. I know relaxed hands, and I feel a wrist sling is the best for use for me, and there are lots out there that agree (and disagree of course).

Coach Lee is a good coach, no doubt, and finger slings are his preference......to each his own. I just know finger slings give me a painfull feedback, and that is not good.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

I make my own wrist slings out of a pair of shoe laces (garishly coloured of course) plus a plunger type clip. The beads are pure foppery:


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

*Finger-wrist sling(s)*

Check out this finger - wrist sling they are very common in Europe and they were shot on major tournaments in the world and all the archers are pleased.

*limbwalker:* You can get those in different length.

They are very comfortable and you have no hassle to put them on.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine's like this. Made it after seeing Park Kyung Mo's.

You put your entire hand through the part between the two separators, then draw the upper separator down and slip the loop over the knuckles of your index and second finger, around the riser and loop it around your thumb.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> No, you're not alone... look closely at my avatar
> 
> John.



that is the way I set up a finger sling too


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

K1, those are very nice. Basically what I use and make myself, but in a cleaner, neater profile.

I like them.

I didn't remember this, but apparently Vic loops his finger sling around the middle finger as well.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I've used the K1-Archery finger sling for a few years and have been more than pleased with them. It's pretty unique in that the harder you pull on it the tighter it becomes and feels way more secure than any other type of finger sling I've ever tried. I use it on the tip knuckle of the index finger and the thumb.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

rick mckinney uses the his middle finger too on his finger sling...at least he did in the pics of his book!!....i do too...


----------



## Hoytemgood (Aug 19, 2006)

*Shoelace Sling*

We met up with an RA over Christmas break to get some inside scoop. They are all now using shoelaces, no matter what they were using when they went out there. So if your dream is to be an RA, you might want to switch now to make life a little easier when you get there.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> So if your dream is to be an RA, you might want to switch now to make life a little easier when you get there.


I guess that's the point I was trying to make earlier. If you become a student of coach Lee, you will be using one sooner or later...

Hoytem, I hope that for all our young archers, the RA program is just a step toward a bigger dream  I'm sure that's what you meant though...

John.


----------



## fusiontrix (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in love with my finger slings. I go through them like trick or treat candy though. I always seem to lose them. I always drop a few bucks on a couple of them everytime I order through lancaster. Probably the best 2 dollars spent on any piece of archery equipment I own. I love them because of the feel and the confidence that I won't drop the bow. With a wrist sling I always want to hold the bow instead of letting it float in my palm.


----------



## Hoytemgood (Aug 19, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I guess that's the point I was trying to make earlier. If you become a student of coach Lee, you will be using one sooner or later...
> 
> Hoytem, I hope that for all our young archers, the RA program is just a step toward a bigger dream  I'm sure that's what you meant though...
> 
> John.


Thanks, Limbwalker. That is what I meant. Talking with this RA over the holiday, the program seems to be really what a young archer needs to reach not just the Olympic level but the metal stand as well. He was very excited and pumped about what is going on out there in CA. It sure got my kid pumped listening to him.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Just in case anyone's keen on an easy to make combination finger / wrist sling something like the one Park Kyung Mo uses. Only that this design has two strands going through the knuckles instead of one.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*My sling*

I tried the CR finger sling and a no-name copy made with thicker material bought at a shop here in Japan. The CR was much easier to use. The best performance wise so far for me has been a thicker piece of braided cord that I do the endless loop and half hitch trick with. Because the cord is nice and thick it gets in the way of me gripping the bow which means I get a better bow hand release. The bow just kind of slips out of my hand. 

Works for me:shade:


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

The issue with the shoelace sling is....how do you tighten I up?


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

DIV said:


> The issue with the shoelace sling is....how do you tighten I up?


Oh, never mind...I get it...it depends on where you put your initial knot....ie how tight you make you endless loop....got it


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Friedhelm Klymko at K1 archery also makes a wide range of finger and wrist slings, all FITA legal. I have two and use them often. 
http://www.k1-archery.com


----------

